# Game 15: Wolves (2-12) @ Grizzlies (5-10)



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*December 1, 2007
7:00 PM CDT
FedExForum
Memphis, Tennessee*

*MIN: (2-12), Home (1-7) Road (1-5)
MEM: (5-10), Home (3-4) Road (2-6)*

*Probable Starters*

*Minnesota Timberwolves*




































*Gomes F, Jefferson F, Madsen C, Buckner G, Telfair G*

*Memphis Grizzlies*




































*Gay F, Miller G/F, Gasol C/F, Navarro G, Stoudamire G*


*Minnesota*
*Points Per Game*
Jefferson 20.9
McCants 14.4
Walker 11.1

*Rebounds Per Game*
Jefferson 11.2
Ratliff 4.5
Smith 4.3

*Assists Per Game*
Telfair 4.6
Jaric 4.1
Buckner 2.3

*Memphis*
*Points Per Game*
Gasol 17.1
Gay 17.1
Miller 14.6

*Rebounds Per Game*
Milicic 7.6
Miller 7.1
Gasol 6.9

*Assists Per Game*
Conley 4.2
Stoudamire 4.2
Miller 4.0​
*Next Wolves Game:* Tuesday, December 4th vs. Los Angeles Lakers


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow. Those portraits sure are snazzy! 

Where did you find those?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Yahoo.com, all you have to do is to type in keywords such as their names and bingo, there ya go.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Has anyone heard whether Milicic is back for this game? I had heard that he might be. And while it seems silly to say, I think he could really hurt us. The combination of bigs they have with Gasol, him and Swift is a lot for our more-undersized-than-usual (Ratliffless) team to handle.

Then again, Stoudamire, Lowry and Navarro are a lot for our point guardless team to handle.

I guess everything is always a lot for the Wolves to handle this year...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

luther said:


> Has anyone heard whether Milicic is back for this game? I had heard that he might be. And while it seems silly to say, I think he could really hurt us. The combination of bigs they have with Gasol, him and Swift is a lot for our more-undersized-than-usual (Ratliffless) team to handle.
> 
> Then again, Stoudamire, Lowry and Navarro are a lot for our point guardless team to handle.
> 
> I guess everything is always a lot for the Wolves to handle this year...


Darko will probably play and will probably come off the bench. Navarro's simply playing too well to bench.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Rawse said:


> Navarro's simply playing too well to bench.


No doubt about that. It's funny, after the first couple of weeks, I heard some people talking about how he may have been overrated. Impatient species, we people. The guy is playing in a different league in a different country for the first time ever, and when it takes him about _three weeks_, there are some grumbles! Well, he's showing his value now. I think the optimistic expectations on him will prove right: he's not going to be a star in the NBA, but he's going to have his share of great nights, and he's a very good player.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Any words on Jaric and Smith?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

The Minneapolis Star Tribune said Jaric has a foot-and-ankle sprain. So I'm guessing he won't play tonight, although I don't know for sure.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Smith & Brewer started instead of Madsen and Buckner.

Smith has 4 points now.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

This is gay, NBA league pass doesn't have the wolves game on again, this is the 2nd time now.!:azdaja:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Memphis is hot from downtown early on. We're not.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Mike Miller is dominating us on the boards. That is what happen when the Wolves are without any good big men (other than Jefferson, of course).


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

8 boards for miller in the 1st? yikes...thats how many our team has.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Enough of 24-second violations.

33-25 Memphis


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Put Al back in, please.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

moss_is_1 said:


> This is gay, NBA league pass doesn't have the wolves game on again, this is the 2nd time now.!:azdaja:


That's what gay means?


----------

